# Gary Coleman's monogrammed casket.



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hmmm


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

lol


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

You Bad! LOL


----------



## Joeshop (Nov 12, 2009)

The title made me look !!


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

that's funny…wrong…but funny


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Superb :=)


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Poor little guy he was a good actor.


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

that isnt the best use of an esky man they should be for keeping your beer cold

Hooky


----------



## deeman (Dec 19, 2009)

What you talking bout Abbott LOL


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

BEST LAUGH I'VE HAD ALL DAY…...........Schloemoe


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh snap that's just wrong…lmao


----------



## hazbro (Mar 19, 2010)

somebody needs to be an asshole before they get the internet treatment.

not funny.


----------



## rando1 (May 24, 2010)

That 's not right


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

only a little funny..


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

You are truly sick… may he rest in peace.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Well you know what they say *doordude* "if it fits, it ships".


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Who's Gary Coleman? Did he Invent the Coleman Freezer or something?


----------



## WoodSparky (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey Ab….....bott, thanks for the early morning smile


----------



## Broda (Oct 7, 2008)

ahahahahahahhahaa


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Too Funny! Wish I'd thought of it!!!!


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

I just choked on my coffee. That is funny and so obvious.


----------



## dozuki (Mar 9, 2010)

I go with fuuuunnny. Wrong but oh so funny.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

I think they've come up with a commemorative stove and lantern in his honor too.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

*Abbott*I'm glad you don't live next door to me, I wouldn't know what prank to expect from you. LOL


----------



## rangercarr (Nov 28, 2009)

Haha, that's funny!! Thanks for calming the nerves before the big game!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)




----------



## JCantin (Jan 21, 2009)

Stay cool Gary.


----------



## thatwoodworkingguy (May 19, 2010)

bahahahah thats rich


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Abbot, you are one sick puppy, hilarious, but sick. lol Maybe you ought to consult with one of our LJ doctors and get a pill for this condition. Rand


----------



## BobG (Apr 17, 2010)

Abbot you need to take a piece of wood and make something, and quit making me laugh!! Best one I've heard today!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Abbott:*

What's with the Crummy picture!! You barely got my Head in there!!!



Richard aka Rick

PS: You can move in next door to me any time you want! We could Play "Nicky Nicky Nine Doors". A few Stink Bombs, etc.etc.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

That is bad


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Gary Coleman's ex not named in will

Gary Coleman's ex-wife and girlfriend Shannon Price has ''no rights'' in the will he wrote in 1999, and will have no say in what happens to the late actor's estate or funeral arrangements.

(BANG) -

Gary Coleman's ex-wife Shannon Price has "no rights" in his will.

Dion Mial - the late 'Diff'rent Strokes' actor's longtime friend and former manager, who has been named as the executor of his estate - has revealed Gary's former spouse will have no say in what happens to the star's estate or funeral arrangements.

In a statement to RadarOnline.com, Dion said: "Shannon has absolutely no rights or authority, with regard to the disposition of Gary's remains, services, estate management."

The 24-year-old redhead - who Gary was reportedly planning on remarrying following their divorce in 2008 - had previously claimed the actor's life would be celebrated in a funeral service this weekend.

However, Dion has revealed burial plans are still "pending".

The former manager - who was named as the executor of Gary's estate in a will he wrote in 1999, seven years before he met Shannon - will take the legal documents to Utah county court next week.

Lawyer Kent Alderman said: "We will submit that for probate next week and find out if this is the last will. We believe it is. Nobody's come up with a more recent one."

Dion has also praised his late friend - who died from a brain haemorrhage last month following a fall at his home - for "transforming" his life.

He said: "I am humbled by Gary's confidence in me and by his fearless friendship. My life is transformed, because of his distinct presence in it."

Since seeing a copy


----------

